# Need 721 discrete OFF code for MX-850!



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Did Dish just install new software in my 721? I ask because I've noticed 2 changes:

1. Now when I turn off the 721, I get a screen saver rather than a blank screen.

2. The discrete OFF I've programmed into my MX-850 has been working fine for 3+ years, but now it is acting like an ON/OFF toggle!  

I can live with the new screen saver, but the change to the discrete OFF has ruined many of the macros in my MX-850. Does anyone have a discrete OFF that will work with the new 721 software?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've been doing a LOT of testing and discovered that my discrete code is correct but that it no longer works due to some conflict with the OFF screen saver software. I'd call Dish customer service but I've never had any luck dealing with these people, so I won't waste my time.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If the code still works, what is the receiver's behavior now?

If you can describe in detail what's not working, I can get it to the right people. It's absolutely possible that the code isn't working correctly with the screen saver.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If the code still works, what is the receiver's behavior now?
> 
> If you can describe in detail what's not working, I can get it to the right people. It's absolutely possible that the code isn't working correctly with the screen saver.


Hi Mark, The discrete ON continues to work fine (turns on the green light), if the green light is on - the discrete ON will not turn it off, which is correct. Now assume that the green light is on, the first press of the discrete OFF now does nothing. The 2nd press turns it off, but there is a delay of a second or two before it turns off. Then about 5 seconds later, the green light turns on again all by itself! FWIW, I put tried my original 721 remote with the toggle on/off and it behaved much as my discrete off - but then this was after testing my discrete codes a few times. I rebooted the 721, then the remote on/off worked fine. But, playing with the discrete codes messed up the factory remote on/off again. Now I know that there's no problem leaving the green light on, but still irks me when I'm forced to take an update I don't want, then this update introduces bugs! 

That's the problem pretty much in a nutshell. I hope you have more luck with Disk customer support than I've had. My experience is that ALL calls with possible software problems are handled one of three ways:

1. Return your 721 for a replacement.
2. You're the first person to ever report this problem.
3. We'll pass this report to our software team who will contact you later - they never do.

I've had an ongoing problem for 3 or 4 years with the screen freezing when playing back movies with Dolby digital sound tracks. By this, I mean pressing +30 or -10 will result in the screen freezing for up to 10 seconds before it accepts the command. I've called Dish 7 or 8 times about this, but always been told one of the three things above!

Please tell Dish programming that they are welcome to contact me if they wish: "Bill(at)AA4M.Com", although I'm sure I'll never hear from them.

Thanks and good luck,
Bill


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The normal toggle power switch when turning the 721 off - that now takes the 721 into screensaver mode, right? Are the 721 lights on the front on or off in this condition? 

I'll pass this to the software team. They won't tell you to return your 721 for a replacement. You may very well be the first person to report this particular problem (I was long ago when a similar thing happened to the 6000). I doubt they'd need to contact you about this.

Oh, is the discrete off/on for the 721 just an IR code, or is it a macro sequence?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The normal toggle power switch when turning the 721 off - that now takes the 721 into screensaver mode, right?


Yes.



Mark Lamutt said:


> Are the 721 lights on the front on or off in this condition?


When in the new screensaver mode, the green light is off.



Mark Lamutt said:


> Oh, is the discrete off/on for the 721 just an IR code, or is it a macro sequence?


It's an IR code.

FWIW, the URC MX-850 comes with a library of 10's of thousands of IR codes for various devices. I found quite a few discrete OFF codes for the 721, but none of them worked properly. Compare this to the previous 721 software release when just about all the discrete codes for all Dish receivers worked fine with my 721. There's no question in my mind that Dish introduced this bug with their new release, but I know if I called them they would deny-deny-deny!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

Bill Mullin said:


> Did Dish just install new software in my 721? I ask because I've noticed 2 changes:
> 
> 1. Now when I turn off the 721, I get a screen saver rather than a blank screen.
> 
> ...


My wife noticed this first.... she thought she had done something to the receiver. I 
saw this and immediately suspected and new software install which was correct.
I don't use any remote other then what came with the Dish receiver. But a side benefit of the new mode (if there is one) is that I can now tell if I have left my TV on (with the Dish receiver in the off mode, i.e. green light off). Before the upgrade I would turn off the Dish Receiver and leave the TV on. Then come back and forgetting I left the TV on turn it off. (Sony TV does not have power light  )
Very frustrating. But I can imagine if you have a high end remote this sort of change would drive you nuts.

BTW I hope someone in the know will post what was changed with this software.
It appears not much (except for this problem). I didn't find any new setp options.

Marty


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

After sending word of this thread to the 721 team leader, I received word back today that what broke the discrete off has been identified and will be fixed in the next software release.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Excellent - thanks Mark!


----------

